# Our wonderful dozen babies- 16 days old



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The kids are 16 days old now and everyone's eyes are open. They are discovering play, and their Grandma has discovered THEM. In a couple of these photos she is having one heck of a good time with them and thankfully now Cayenne is quite ok with that. They are getting cuter by the minute now.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Awwwwwwwww....so adorable! I heart them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Granny enjoying her new playmate:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Simply super deliciously absurdly amazingly CUTE!!!!!!! :^)


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I've been waiting for new pics. They are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn't want to post any new ones until something was going on, and there have been plenty of milestones this week! Glad you enjoyed them1


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh look! They have eyes!...Beautiful pups:bashful:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My heart is melting, so sweet. I wish I could smell the puppy breath. Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Aww. The one with the lime green ribbon is my favorite <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks so much. It really is just fantastic how much they change in such a short period of time. Everyone seems to have a puppy they are drawn to, but little red collar, has a home full of people already sad thinking about him moving on to his new family. He has stolen their hearts completely which happens a lot with the smallest puppy because they require extra attention and one on one time. Trillium and her family would keep him in a heartbeat.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_They're all so precious. I just love the red puppy washing the black puppy's face. Really nice photos._


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

So cute, please don't feel like you have to wait for a milestone to post cute puppy pictures.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

They are adorable, Cherie! Thanks for the photos. How old are they before you (or Trillium) allow other family dogs (e.g. grandma) to have contact with them?


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Oh my heart be still!!!!! There is no way I could ever choose... they are all heart bandits.

I love grandma with puppy. I can' t wait for my next puppy fix. Thank you for making my day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> They are adorable, Cherie! Thanks for the photos. How old are they before you (or Trillium) allow other family dogs (e.g. grandma) to have contact with them?


We do not allow anyone to visit until they are at least four weeks old. And we have a VERY strict de-contamination process at the front door. Shoes stay outside, we hand everyone clean sock from our place, they get misted from head to toe with Lysol and must Purell their hands to their elbows. And we tell everyone- no kennel hopping! If they are coming to visit, they should wait to visit other kennels or go a couple of days ahead then come to us with fresh clothes that have not been to another operation!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _They're all so precious. I just love the red puppy washing the black puppy's face. Really nice photos._


Thank you. They are just starting to attempt playing and are really beginning to notice the others now.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

They are so cute!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We do not allow anyone to visit until they are at least four weeks old. And we have a VERY strict de-contamination process at the front door. Shoes stay outside, we hand everyone clean sock from our place, they get misted from head to toe with Lysol and must Purell their hands to their elbows. And we tell everyone- no kennel hopping! If they are coming to visit, they should wait to visit other kennels or go a couple of days ahead then come to us with fresh clothes that have not been to another operation!


Very interesting. That sounds like quite a strict protocol. Good thing to keep the babies safe. 

I was actually wondering about how long before you let other dogs in your own household have contact with the puppies. For example, the grandma dog, who I assume lives in the house where the pups were born. Just curious about how the non-momma dogs react to the puppies and how much access you allow.


----------



## spotsonofbun (Jan 3, 2013)

you are giving me puppy fever so bad!! I can't believe I have to wait at least a year (studying abroad or else I would have on this summer) to get my hands on a poodle (toy). 
They are beautiful and precious. 

Good protocol on the visitors can't have those little darlings catch something nasty like distemper.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

peppersb said:


> Very interesting. That sounds like quite a strict protocol. Good thing to keep the babies safe.
> 
> I was actually wondering about how long before you let other dogs in your own household have contact with the puppies. For example, the grandma dog, who I assume lives in the house where the pups were born. Just curious about how the non-momma dogs react to the puppies and how much access you allow.


We let the mother gage when/if she will allow the others to be near them. Generally she begins to relax when they are around two weeks old. After the first few days, we take the others in on a leash and every day get closer and closer, letting Mommy tell us when it is the right time for everything. Holly is going to be incredible with Journey's pups. And Quincy was a remarkable male Nanny with Holly's last litter. He had been away at a show, then went to Trillium's home for a few weeks so we knew he wasn't incubating things when he came back to the pups. Well, he loved them and had so much fun with them.

Iris- our girl Whippet made herself sick when Holly had her first litter after Iris came to live with us, so when Holly had her next litter, we made sure Iris got to see Holly several times a day right from day one. By the time the litter was two weeks old, Iris was in full lactation and began nursing the pups and basically took over half the litter. That was Betty-Jo's litter. We always laugh and say that is why Betty runs so fast- the Whippet milk!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

saw the thread title and said yay! and the photos did not disappoint! Love all their photos, thanks so much for sharing all of them, already looking forward to the next batch


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Ooooohhhh!!!!! Simply scrumptious!!!! 

Lovely photos, and especially the one with Grandma and pup nose to nose nearly.... 

Hubby is enchanted too - he keeps coming to check them out whenever there are new pics!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so happy you are all liking the photos so much. Trillium is amazing about getting beautiful pics of our shared litters. She got the cutest video today of Betty-Jo playing with the entire litter. What a sweet, good natured, maternal soul. If she gets in onto Youtube I will post the link here.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awww they are absolutely precious! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is the youtube video of Granny and the kidlets:

Grandma Betty Jo puppysitting the 12 - YouTube


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

All the pics are great and I am so impressed by what a sweet grandmama they have. Thanks for sharing them with us. 

Seeing those pics and the video make me realize I want a puppy sooooo badly, but I owe my Lily a UD before we have to start with a pup (probably looking like sometime next year).


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

lily cd re said:


> All the pics are great and I am so impressed by what a sweet grandmama they have. Thanks for sharing them with us.
> 
> Seeing those pics and the video make me realize I want a puppy sooooo badly, but I owe my Lily a UD before we have to start with a pup (probably looking like sometime next year).



Thanks so much. Betty is her Mother's child. Holly is really sweet and nurturing too. I think we have been blessed with this in the line.

You will know when the time is ideal for the next fur-baby.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks so much. Betty is her Mother's child. Holly is really sweet and nurturing too. I think we have been blessed with this in the line.
> 
> You will know when the time is ideal for the next fur-baby.


Thanks for that reminder for me to be patient about a puppy. I had been thinking this year, but I can see now that it wouldn't be right to interrupt moving Lily along. I am very lucky to have Lily be such an absolute pleasure to work with. Since she is my novice A obedience dog I certainly have learned lots of what I've done with her through trial and error. I figure if I can get the UD this year that then we can not worry too much over the UDX. It should come with consistency based on the CDX and UD leg experience. After that I should be all set to get the next puppy up and running, so to speak, with fewer mistakes.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

What a lovely video! Hubby and I have just been watching it once... or twice... or it may have been three times... 

Adorable!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That video is just precious. What a wonderful temperament she has. I am sure everyone who watches says "Awwwww."


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for posting the video and pictures. They have gotten even cuter if that could be possible.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We have been having a blast with this litter. They are all just so sweet


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just can't seem to get enough of this massive cuteness! Absolutely love the pictures and videos! Would love to be at your place right now! Ahhhh, puppy breath!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

The video is amazing. Like you said, all that puppy breath. I'm closing my eyes and smelling it lol. Best wishes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

they are sooooo gorgeous !!!:act-up:


----------

